# Male Infertility case study



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I am writing a feature about male infertility and am seeking a case study who is comfortable (with his partner) to talk about the situation. The piece will examine the emotional and psychological impact it has on a man, but also the avenues explored once this information is known.

I am looking for a male aged in his 20's - 40's who is married or in a committed relationship with a female. I will need a photo to accompany the piece and I am happy to include any organisation or and donation details/info you may wish to be part of the feature.

Please contact me: [email protected]

All conversations are treated in strict confidence

Thanks Kathleen North Freelance Journalist/MediaWomen​


----------

